# New Taurus Millenium Pro PT 145 .45 HELP



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

I just picked up my second hand gun. I traded in my old Hi Point .45 for a lighter more carriable model. I have put 150 shots through it without a problem and I am getting nice grouping. I never really shot my Hi Point, just kept it around as home protection so honestly maintenance was not much of an issue to me. I was raised in a home that did not have handguns so I am unsure of a few things that hopefully someone can clear up.

Here goes:

I took the brush that came with the gun and dipped in it some Hoppes #9, ran it through the barrel, scrubbed back and forth, then wrapped a clean patch on the brush ran a few of them through. When they started running through semi clean I took a light and looked down the barrel and saw white residue as well as some more dirt. I cleaned again and again but it seems that I am not getting it all. The dirt looks like it is lodged in the rifling depression and the white residue is the same.

Is this residue normal? 
How clean should I expect to get the barrel?
Do I need to break the gun down and clean it everytime I shoot or just clean the barrel and wipe the gun down with oil?
Is it okay to leave the magazine loaded or will this ruin the spring?

Thanks guys, hope I don't sound too dumb, I just want to take better care of my new gun.

I will try to attach a photo if I can.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Not sure what the "white" is you are seeing. Personally I do a complete break down when I clean so as not to get all the Hoppes etc running down into the action when cleaning. I bore is still extremly dirty or copper fouled I would saturate the barrel with Hoppes and let sit for a hour or even longer if needed. Then use a brush followed by patches . No reason to keep cleaning until pathes are 100 percent spotless.Then run a patch lightly coated with oil Can't help you with break down. Should be in your owners manual
Good mag springs don't wear out from compression or take a set.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

> I took the brush that came with the gun and dipped in it some Hoppes #9, ran it through the barrel, scrubbed back and forth,


The following is from Otis cleaning systems and simply a suggestion IMHO.
1) Clean from the Breech to muzzle, the same as your round.
2) If you "scrub" it back and forth, you will bend the bristles on the brush. The same as bending a wire back and forth until it breaks. You can ruin your brush if running it back into the bore.
3) Never run your brush through 1st. It will pick up the dirt into the bristles, the next time you run it through you will redeposit it. 
4) Use your swab 1st with your solvent, then run your brush. You don't want to apply the solvent directly to the brush.
5) Your brush is meant to loosen the dirt and lead residue. A tightly run swab is meant to get into the grooves and remove it.

If you have never heard of "Otis Technology", check them out. Plenty of great info and is what I prefer. As always everything is JIMHO (along with Otis )
So take it for what it is worth. Here is a link for you.
http://www.otisgun.com/


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks guys, I will try to soak it a bit as I can still see powder remanants.

I will also check out the Otis tech, thanks for the link.


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

I also break it down every time its shot but I dont think its a must.. Cant hurt though. 
Somebody might have shot lead reloads (or lead factory rounds) through the gun and you might be seeing lead deposits. As the other poster said it could copper also or worst case senario its rust that has pitted the bore. . 
Lead and copper can get scrubbed out with Hoppes or any all purpose cleaner or a chemical product can do the work for you. Theres plenty of specific products to choose from. 
Mags can be left loaded without worry. 
Always run the rod from breech to bore or the same as a bullet travels through the barrel.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Congratulation on your new gun!
First off, get yourself a Bore Snake  *Find It Here* and make cleaning the barrel a lot easier. It is recommended that you &#8220;Field Strip&#8221; your weapon after each shooting session and clean and lube it. There is no need to completely take the weapon apart for cleaning. As far as keeping your magazines loaded, by all means keep them loaded. It will not hurt the springs at all, and they are ready for use if needed. It&#8217;s hard to say what the residue is, my guess would be powder residue. If the gun is new, you will not have lead or copper build up after only 150 rounds.
Field Stripping Instructions:
How to disassemble (field strip) Taurus "Millennium Pro" pistols: 1) remove the magazine by pressing the magazine release button; 2) check that the chamber is empty; 3) pull the slide all the way back and lock it open with the slide lock / release lever; 4) rotate the takedown lever (located at the left side of the frame) clockwise until it stops; 5) carefully pull the take-down lever with its pin out of the frame 6) carefully release the slide stop lever, then push the slide all the way forward and out of the frame; 7) remove the return spring by pushing its head slightly forward and then pulling it out carefully of the detent in the barrel; 7) lift up the barrel from the slide.
Reassemble in reverse order.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

bore snakes are great for a quick clean up, but they are really not great for cleaning rifling. especially when it comes to polygonal rifling.

for copper fouling, try something along the line of Butch's Bore Shine or any other ammonia based solvent. For plastic fowling, try choke tube cleaner. 

for butches, run a couple wet patches through, let sit 10-20 min, brush it a couple times then couple more wet patches, then dry patches until clean.

FYI - do not dip brush into butches bore shine bottle. for one it will eat your brush, secondly after a while of dipping the brush, you'll pretty much neutralize the solvent.

hoppes is great for cleaning out powder and "dirt", but really does not do crap against copper.


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks again guys, I think what I see is a mix of copper/powder.

It hasn't had any reloads through it nor should it be rusted as it was brand new when I bought it.

I am going to get some different cleaner and see how it turns out.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Also don't worry about getting every bit of copper fouling removed. As soon as you shoot it,it will return. Only large build ups of copper fouling are to be concerned about. Scrubbing the c##p out of it everytime you clean is unnessasary and only contributes to accelerated wear to the barrel


----------



## BassMasterFlash (Oct 3, 2006)

I own the same gun. I'm not to hip on the double action trigger, or enternal hammer, but makes a great conceal carry. Very light weight for a .45. I have left clips full for years, then take them to the range and blast without a problem. It is wise to unload it from time to time, let the spring breath. It all depends on the mag. The cheaper it is, the more likely you might encounter a problem. Remember, your life and familys safety isn't something you should skimp on. Buy the best firearm and gear you can afford.

My 2 cents.

BMF


----------



## kruggiesr (Mar 19, 2008)

This could be lead in the rifling. When I clean my Pistol and push the cleaning brush through a couple of time, any lead deposits turn shiny or white due to the light reflecting off of it. I soak the barrel in a Lead Remover for a few minutes, the brush it again. This works for me. KEEP SHOOTING


----------

